# I'm f*cking sick of coming second place.



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone know what I mean?

I'm always the guy girls come back to when they need some lovin, but there is always that better guy that they eventually end up with.

I cant stand it.

I wonder if always thinking I'm 2nd place has something to do with it?

Just venting...frustrated. Lets hear your wisdom.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Then don't be that guy tell them sorry you had your chance. Plus girls are idiots they tend to like assholes that treat them like sh*t and then one day they realize go for the opposite and it's golden. I learned my lesson. You have to be optimistic!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

what kind of lovin... if its aww there dont feel bad, then dont be that guy. if its my boyfriend is mean, have sex with me, then whats the problem?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Heres a prominent example (there are many).

Tonight I went to concert with one of my good friends. She's always all over me, macked on me a couple times. This is normal for us.

But this weekend, she is going to see this other guy she talks about all the time (sometimes I wonder if its just to make me feel jealous). They are going to spend the whole weekend together, sleep in the same bed, and God knows what else. I have enough self respect not to ask what goes on - none of my business in any case.

Then, she's also "in love" with this other guy, who is going to go to school with her next year out east. When he came home a couple weeks ago, I didn't here from her the whole time he was home.

Do you see what I mean? I become like the stand in. I hate how Im so f*cking needy and let it happen.

This is just some extra drama when I dont need drama.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

well she sounds like she doesn't know what she wants and if she is not in an actual relationship she is dating around. You are just lonely and want to be loved like most humans. I would tell her to not kiss you because it leads you on. Then if you can't take that you are only friends then you have to tell her I am sorry it is to hard to be your friend because I care for you and it hurts me to see you with or to hear about other guys


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Maybe I just need to grow up and stop being so desperate...

This is the ultimate woe is me thread I realize. Just frustrated with myself.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

you are young and impatient I understand your frustration though. Just don't try to hard and don't let friends take advantage of you and play with your feelings.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Start being a dick. It really works; I know from experience. What you are describing used to happen to me to a lesser extent, and now it never does. You cant be the guy who is there for them all the time. You have to be the guy they need to be around. Make yourself less available and don't be so damn nice all the time.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Don't worry, you're just a ***, Danny, that's all









Your time will come, you'll meet a nice lesbian from greenpeace with a dried out hairy old snatch and no tits, and you'll turn her to the ways of the DannyBoy, and then she'll hug your withering willow.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

sloppy seconds


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

she just sounds like a normal girl that age, doesnt know what she wants out of anything. Bang her if you get the chance, otherwise dont sweat over it. She obviously isnt really worth it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

G23.40SW said:


> sloppy seconds


I deserved that..


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont understand... What's the problem with getting the lovin without the attachment? That's a good situation in my book. The right one will come along when the time is right. Until then, keep it wet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

:laugh:

Fair enough.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

if you dont want em, ill take em danny


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

http://www.laddertheory.com/

You're on the friends ladder, dude. Drop her completely.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

EASY MC LOVIN, dont think it as second place, think of it as, once they have a fight i am getting asss.. one day your little poon bergade is gonna stop , then your going to be on this fourm saying * i cant get F**king laid what am i third place? lol enjoy your lady friends now because one day the h*s wont be comming to you anymore


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

get rid of her like you get rid of old food man trash can pal


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> http://www.laddertheory.com/
> 
> You're on the friends ladder, dude. Drop her completely.


Gotta love ladder theory. So true.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> http://www.laddertheory.com/
> 
> You're on the friends ladder, dude. Drop her completely.


Ah the laddery theory. One of man's most true theories.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

waldron said:


> EASY MC LOVIN, dont think it as second place, think of it as, once they have a fight i am getting asss.. one day your little poon bergade is gonna stop , then your going to be on this fourm saying * i cant get F**king laid what am i third place? lol enjoy your lady friends now because one day the h*s wont be comming to you anymore


Poon brigade just made my morning. I will be happy for the rest of the day after reading that post.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Nevermind said:


> what kind of lovin... if its aww there dont feel bad, then dont be that guy. if its my boyfriend is mean, have sex with me, then whats the problem?


'

Is it just me or are you a girl? no causeing a problem but im reading it over and over trying to wonder is it just me?


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

that girl sounds like a whore. if i were u i wouldnt sweat it. if you were to get in a sexual relationship with a girl who "moves around" like that about the only things you would get out of it is drama, and herpes. IMO you shouldnt get down on the little things, have as much protected, and no connections sex as you can while your still young, and eventualy youll meet someone who is right for you and is herpes free. I got in arelationsjip young (well im only 20, but got in a relationsip at 18) but now i cant leave it. its like a chained ankle, you can only wander a few feet, and its noticable at the worst times...so dont get down on yourself, focus on the more important things in life, such as school and family and friends, the GF willcome next!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

You are too nice. Stop talking about puppy dogs and ice cream.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Xenon said:


> You are too nice. Stop talking about puppy dogs and ice cream.


I am going to have to agree.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

mori0174 said:


> Start being a dick. It really works; I know from experience. What you are describing used to happen to me to a lesser extent, and now it never does. You cant be the guy who is there for them all the time. You have to be the guy they need to be around. Make yourself less available and don't be so damn nice all the time.


found that to work also... I was that guy (and still am to new girl prospects and certain girls) but i started being a dick to this girl that was just hangin on like that, and i got rid of her since it wasn't workin out and i was tired of the uncertainty of the relationship... I got tired of being that nice guy ALL the time. Plus, girls sometimes like assholes once in awhile, not saying you should always be an asshole to girls cuz thats not a good idea, but you see what im saying


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

there when you need them, gone when you don't - been there man. give it time


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

bigredjeep said:


> that girl sounds like a whore. if i were u i wouldnt sweat it. if you were to get in a sexual relationship with a girl who "moves around" like that about the only things you would get out of it is drama, and herpes. IMO you shouldnt get down on the little things, have as much protected, and no connections sex as you can while your still young, and eventualy youll meet someone who is right for you and is herpes free. I got in arelationsjip young (well im only 20, but got in a relationsip at 18) but now i cant leave it. its like a chained ankle, you can only wander a few feet, and its noticable at the worst times...*so dont get down on yourself, focus on the more important things in life, such as school and family and friends, the GF willcome next! *


Solid. Thanks :laugh:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Heres a prominent example (there are many).
> 
> Tonight I went to concert with one of my good friends. She's always all over me, macked on me a couple times. This is normal for us.
> 
> ...


ask her who she'd rather be with...some jackass weekender, some dildo prep who she goes to school with (awkward breakup) or the kindest, most caring and considerate, as well as intelligent and intellectually sound emo kid on the face of the earth. dannyboy. oh...btw, if she's "macking" it to you, and you're not getting any, i suggest turning gay, because honestly, it sounds like you're just really really shy.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i love you man


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

don't be so hard on yourself.

i think you could possibly be too nice to these girls? maybe you should play a lot more harder to get?

i find that i am more intrigued to guys that play hard to get and don't smoother me... that's why I have Hyphen <3. He knows how to balance sh*t out.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

tell her that your dick is huge and then walk away. seriously, she'll want to know more.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone know what I mean?
> 
> I'm always the guy girls come back to when they need some lovin, but there is always that better guy that they eventually end up with.
> 
> ...


you probably exhibit passive behavior


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> You are too nice. Stop talking about puppy dogs and ice cream.


agrees


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

r1dermon said:


> don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> i think you could possibly be too nice to these girls? maybe you should play a lot more harder to get?
> 
> i find that i am more intrigued to guys that play hard to get and don't smoother me... that's why I have Hyphen <3. He knows how to balance sh*t out.


I think he hard to get thing is all about confidence...I need to have more of that when it counts. AKA not just put on a show, but real self confidence.

Thanks skinnykins. You and fattykins complete me.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Heres a prominent example (there are many).
> 
> Tonight I went to concert with one of my good friends. She's always all over me, macked on me a couple times. This is normal for us.
> 
> ...


sounds like she has no clue what the f*ck she wants, and even if the best thing for her was staring her in the face (ie: YOU (danny)) she probably wouldnt even realize it.

have you ever asked her about taking things to the next level? if you've never expressed that interest then maybe she thinks you're just "that other friend".


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh danny. been there done that. the trick? stop being so fu**ing nice. in the depth of your soul, do you REALLY care about her heart aches and whiney bitchy stories? no...you just wanna tap it. so keep some distance, play more xbox (or whatever) and eventually youll find your the guy other guys envy. just dont do my mistake and date someone with a small dog.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Just my 2 cents but the only reason you are coming in second place is because you view yourself coming in second place.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

bump for poom brigade


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky you can get what you can, I can't even get a date.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

dude i know exactly what you are saying!!!!!!!!!!! :O

i get dating this girl and friday morning i get the wake up call of my ex b/f said he loves me and i still love him so she goes back to him.

ive helped a couple guys work up the balls to do what they gotta do to get their ex's back once im in the picture. im quite tired of being the guy used to make the girls ex b/f jealous to come back to her. i want to finish first for a change too danny and i think its BS that us good looking canadian Dan's keep getting second best to other dudes............ i just dont get it.

im tired of being the rebound guy........... its time to finish first.

i get the whole "your too nice i would have walked all over you" line from the last one.............. well here let me slap you around and call you a bitch a half dozen times and maybe just maybe i wont be that "nice guy" anymore and you will want me then.......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Not to be a dick but whats with all the girl threads lately?

Your always first place in my book danny

no ****


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

after reading alot of other opinions i see also i have the same problem................ girls like the chase so the harder to get you are the more they want you. yet its just so hard to say no to hanging out and possibly getting soem action instead of playing hard to get and spending the night at home on Piranha Fury


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Game plan - Be less needy. If they want to hang out, they can call. I have other sh*t I need to get done and sometimes I'd rather just be alone than to deal with that. Doesn't mean that I will start trying to be a dick, but I'll place more importance on being less needy and more balanced.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> don't be so hard on yourself.
> 
> i think you could possibly be too nice to these girls? maybe you should play a lot more harder to get?
> 
> i find that i am more intrigued to guys that play hard to get and don't smoother me... that's why I have Hyphen <3. He knows how to balance sh*t out.





> I think he hard to get thing is all about confidence...I need to have more of that when it counts. AKA not just put on a show, but real self confidence.
> 
> Thanks skinnykins. You and fattykins complete me.


Your welcome =)
You're not a bad looking kid, so build up that confidence and you'll be set dude.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Anyone know what I mean?
> 
> I'm always the guy girls come back to when they need some lovin, but there is always that better guy that they eventually end up with.
> 
> ...


danny, this means you are too nice, women want a guy who does not know that they exist

and if anyone tells me im wrong, you dont know women, and if you are a woman telling me im wrong, your a closet whore!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

joey said:


> Anyone know what I mean?
> 
> I'm always the guy girls come back to when they need some lovin, but there is always that better guy that they eventually end up with.
> 
> ...


danny, this means you are too nice, women want a guy who does not know that they exist

and if anyone tells me im wrong, you dont know women, and if you are a woman telling me im wrong, your a closet whore!
[/quote]

AGREED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Do not ever try to comprehend women. It is impossible. I have the same problem as you and it always drives me nuts, even if I know women are like that. They like to play alot of mind games, too.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Heres a prominent example (there are many).
> 
> Tonight I went to concert with one of my good friends. She's always all over me, macked on me a couple times. This is normal for us.
> 
> ...


It's your fault for going to the concert with her as a friend in the first place. Don't be her friend. A girl like that wants to be treated like a whore, although she'll never admit it. so either treat her like a whore or find a better qaulity girl.

What do you think this guy would do?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Danny, sounds like you have the right idea...

"No chick is worth me" is the best attitude... and you are getting close...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Danny, sounds like you have the right idea...
> 
> "No chick is worth me" is the best attitude... and you are getting close...


yeah it sounds like an ass theory, but i just started understanding that this last month. ive been pent up and pissed and depressed and everything bad cause i was extending myself for her and she was just being withdrawn and bitchy because of whatever damn excuse she wanted. and i had to suck it up. nope! 
back to the things i love. one of them is taking care of myself.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

sounds like she is giving you the run arround.. I would stop putting up with her crap and bang her best friend.. She is not giving you any respect and being passive about it will only fuel her drive to walk on top of you...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

chomp chomp said:


> sounds like she is giving you the run arround.. I would stop putting up with her crap and bang her best friend.. She is not giving you any respect and being passive about it will only fuel her drive to walk on top of you...


Or bang her mom if she's hot.

Ditch the bitch, kick her to the curb, chances are she'll come back. I've done it multiple times and it works. Sometimes it backfires when you really want to kick a bitch to the curb and never see her again she's back at your front door begging for it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

plain and simple........... women love to chase.

they like guys that are hard to get and I myself need to learn to be more hard to get too Danny.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

just got home from the bar..f*ck girls i hatethem all they want is attention and someoen to geive them recogntion.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ill tell ya what you give them buddy







lol

danny just be the iron chef of pounding VAGE


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> just got home from the bar..f*ck girls i hatethem all they want is attention and someoen to geive them recogntion.


actually the sounds like the entire human race.
kinda why your so upset

DANNY!!! dude if your heart broken or messed up stay.....away....from....bars.....
all youll be is either a wallflower (hate that word) or waste money downing beers in attempts to break the chip on your shoulder. 
dude, hang out with your dudes. not at bars either. game it up, play some freakin halo, work OT at work, FIND A HOBBY!
get your ass to bed, wake up tomorrow and become a selfish bastard and do what you want. stop extending yourself, stop worrying, stop getting pissed at the world cause the world doesnt care anyways. when life hands you lemons smash em with a fu**in mallet! f*ck the lemonade! 
mellow out, save some cash. your never gonna get laid looking for it. woman can smell despair. sh*t im in the same boat as you right now...sometimes you just gotta focus on your post count and not so much women...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I was there iwth my buddy


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

ps anyone who wants to come to toronto for some beers, I am game now that I am 19. pgd we should watch a leafs game and talk about how much we hate nagging vaginas (no offense to the women here)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I read lots of this thread, and my only advice is you are being too nice... by always being the one that is there, and allowing a woman to talk about another guy, and say she loves him while she is sitting on your lap kissing on you.... you are just setting your self up for this... not to mention the disrespect to the guy she loves (how would you feel if your chic was layin it on some dude) 
my advice, and not to be rude, is to quit being the bitch... dont get me wrong its important to treat women with respect, and i do everything in my power to be a gentleman, and show chivalry to my girlfriend ... but you cant allow sh*t like that to happen, and if it does lay it out for her, tell her it is gunna stop, or were done... My philosophy is that the more straight forward, unpredictable, and honest i am, can only bring out what she really wants, and if you demand respect and show confidence you should have nothing to worry about except eliminating the loose ends, and starting new. throw a fast ball and dont answer her calls once, or flake out on something you were supposed to do untill she realizes its you, not the other guy that she is thinking about... and if its supposed to work, it will, and if not: could be better for you in the long run?

maybe we need to meet up for a party week and you can work on some game?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

You don't need to treat em like whores, that's not what they want.

What they want is a guy to act like a man. That entails: not putting up with their crap, doing what you want to do, having double standards, being grumpy sometimes, etc.... Best way to think about it is you're the boss and she's an employee. You'll consider her requests, but you'll do what ever the hell you want.

Btw, acting like a man also includes the crap you don't wanna do to. That means being able to provide for your girl, and doing all the chores a man should do, i.e. yard work, taking out the trash, etc....

But you can't be a man until your stock is worth something. Don't even worry about these bitches right now. Keep them out of your mind and concentrate on being successful. When that happens you'll be surprised at the interest women take in you. Don't think it's because their shallow and just want your money, all women want to be taken care of.

Good luck and stop stressing about it. You got bigger goals to worry about for now.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sounds good danny, have to find a time and a place but sure man. we can the the double D's macking on double D's LMAO


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like she doesnt know what she wants, Dont be the #2 guy your #1 remember that.
Be a little more abrasive without being a complete asshole, try it anyway.
I also used to be "the friend" but it never got me laid so I stopped and changed my ways.
Play alittle more hard to get, if u have REAL feelings for her let her know. But she doesnt take u seriously dont sweat it.

I would just give her a good old fashioned cherry cheesecake and tell her to get lost.

Cherry Cheesecake= Come in her mouth and punch her in the nose. lol lol

Sorry ladies I know you r NOT ALL HORRS but when urr dealing with a hor then u gotta treat EM LIKE A HORR.

Good luck Danny and remember, If they dont need u then u dont need them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> You don't need to treat em like whores, that's not what they want.
> 
> What they want is a guy to act like a man. That entails: not putting up with their crap, doing what you want to do, having double standards, being grumpy sometimes, etc.... Best way to think about it is you're the boss and she's an employee. You'll consider her requests, but you'll do what ever the hell you want.
> 
> ...












Skunk, thanks man, all very true.

I guess I just gotta get what needs to get done in my life first...women come and go, but my goals and what not will always be there.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

you are sexy, love me... please


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

I read about two posts and there are too many "feelings" in the air.

Lift up your skirt and grab your balls - your men for christ sakes!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> You don't need to treat em like whores, that's not what they want.
> 
> What they want is a guy to act like a man. That entails: not putting up with their crap, doing what you want to do, having double standards, being grumpy sometimes, etc.... Best way to think about it is you're the boss and she's an employee. You'll consider her requests, but you'll do what ever the hell you want.
> 
> ...


Much truth sits here in this post.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

wow i didnt now anyone still used the word macken..???????? maybe thats it your stuck in the poast...

well i say just hit it.. a role out... act like you dont care....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *f*ck girls i hatethem all they want is attention and someoen to geive them recogntion.*


That my friend, is the key to understanding woman of today. Back than (i'm talking about the 50s, 60s, 70s, maybe 80s) when you walk up to a girl with all the confidence in the world, you were *THE* sh*t. Nowadays, its all about "the chase"

The a**hole persona REALLY works. I guess in a way, it shows that you have all the confidence in the world and that nothing, not even a girl, can bring you down. However, there is a flaw in this system...don't be too much of an a**hole or else you give off an over-cocky attitude; huge turn-off.

Anywho, enough of the lecture...try this.

1. If you want to meet a girl, a BAR is not a place...unless all you want is casual, unadultered drunken sex, than by all means, drink up. Try a laundromat, a grocery store, a bookstore, a bus route, a subway, a classroom, an art class, etc. You know, some place easy and relaxing.

2. Walk around like you have all the confidence in the world, hold your head up high and exude this "This is me, f**k you if you don't like it" attitude.

3. If you see an attractive girl, approach her and give her a "Hi. I just happen to notice you walking by and I really wanted to know your name." DO NOT SAY SOME STUPID SH*T LIKE "YO BABY, YOUS'E HOT!! WANNA F*CK TONIGHT!" That only works when you're drunk and at a bar. Read #1 if thats where you want to head.

4. This is probably the most important one. Talk to a girl enough to get her interested, than give an excuse that you have to leave or do something important, like raquetball with your VP of HR or dinner with your friend (try to hint that its a female that you're having dinner with). IF she tries to get any compliments from you, ignore it and change the subject. If she starts to talk about herself, again, ignore it and change the subject. The point is, you don't want her fishing for any compliments...thats only done on offical dates...you want her fishing for stuff about you.

EDIT: Forgot about the numbers thing. Two ways, either ask her for HER number or ask her for her phone and put your number in it for her, and title yourself "the cute guy" and tell her to call you on [3 days from meeting]. Just say you'll be booked solid with your work schedule.
Other than that, listen to these guys. They know what they're talking about...I'm technically married now...enjoy the single life DB.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the guide Prod :laugh:

It's kind of nice I guess not to be commited to anyone besides your family...gives me a lot of freedom to do whatever the hell I want.


----------

